# Rice Hull Stockist In Adelaide?



## Rudy (20/7/08)

Hi guys,

Where can I buy rice hulls in Adelaide, I'd prefer not to mail order. I've tried three brew shops that sell malt, with no luck. Was planning a Wit with unmalted wheat!

Thanks,

Paul.


----------



## razz (20/7/08)

Try a stockfeed store. Only problem is they usually come in very large bags.


----------



## Darren (20/7/08)

I would be wary of stockfeed hulls. These are sold as "kitty litter" and can be sold no matter what contaminant they have been exposed to (rats/chemicals). Some of them are even lightly perfumed.

I would suggest using a false bottom in your tun and just sparging slow.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (20/7/08)

Rudy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Where can I buy rice hulls in Adelaide, I'd prefer not to mail order. I've tried three brew shops that sell malt, with no luck. Was planning a Wit with unmalted wheat!
> 
> ...




I do believe Beerbelly now stocks rice hulls in Adelaide. They are not on his web page so you will have to ring.

BYB


Edit. I Hear he is updating his web site this week-end


----------



## Gulf Brewery (20/7/08)

Rudy

I bought some a few years ago from Olivers Grain & Garden at Warradale. If Beerbelly supplies them, get what you need from him, otherwise you will end up with a very large bale that you will never use. 

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Tony (20/7/08)

I used to get them freighted from G&G years ago. Just get a kg and it comed in a box. It will last you a few brews too.

At least you know its clean


And its pronounced......... "Gull"

Not Hull......... Gull


----------



## Weizguy (20/7/08)

Tony said:


> I used to get them freighted from G&G years ago. Just get a kg and it comed in a box. It will last you a few brews too.
> 
> At least you know its clean
> 
> ...


Tony, that's interesting, 'coz I thought that it's pronounced "Hull", but spelled "Gull", with the same "g" sound as in the word tough. :lol: 
Surely that's not too much of a stretch of the imagination?

IIRC, if you buy a bulk pack, you'll end up with about 125 kg.


----------



## Rudy (21/7/08)

Thanks guys. I'll ask Wayne next time I see him. And yeah I'm familiar with the Rice Gulls joke


----------



## GMK (22/7/08)

Hi rudy,

Jimmie James from the Angle Vale Fodder Store has an Oat Hulling machine.
Oat Hulls are a sub for Rice Hulls.

Last time I need some - got a couple of free bags for some Home Brew....

No CHARGE AND A REAL NICE GUY...

Give him a ring...


----------



## Tony (22/7/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Tony, that's interesting, 'coz I thought that it's pronounced "Hull", but spelled "Gull", with the same "g" sound as in the word tough. :lol:



NO NO NO!

Its pronounced GULL as in sea gull

say it as you see it with me mate......... and thats how my fingers hit it at the time........and sometimes only jazman understands 

cheers


----------



## domonsura (23/7/08)

I will be stocking rice hulls within the next couple of weeks, I have them ordered I'm just trying to figure out where the hell to put them.......they take up a little bit of space, especially in 125 kilo lots ......hold on...Rudy...you have plenty of spare room don't you ? :lol:


----------



## Rudy (23/7/08)

Dom I have room out in the back yard, and in my fridge I have room for yeast and hops.


----------



## domonsura (13/8/08)

Rice Hulls are now in stock , $1/kilo.


----------



## matt77 (11/10/20)

domonsura said:


> Rice Hulls are now in stock , $1/kilo.


Sorry to bump an old post.
Where are these available?


----------



## gap (11/10/20)

I believe domonsura is Beerbelly Brewing in Adelaide. He has rice hulls advertised on his website


----------



## matt77 (11/10/20)

gap said:


> I believe domonsura is Beerbelly Brewing in Adelaide. He has rice hulls advertised on his website


Thanks mate


----------



## RRising (11/10/20)

Not to take away from the mans business but they really need to get their website in order, went to make an account and got my log in details sent back to me in the account authorisation email, log in and password in plain text which means its stored on the server like that which isn't good if the provider gets hacked.

In the IT world storing passwords in plain text is a huge no no.


----------

